# اين اجد كبريتات النحاس



## المنفهق (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

ليت تخبروننا اين اجد كبريتات النحاس طبعا بالرياض لاني احتاجة ابجرب عملية طلاء الحديد بالنحاس

ولو تخبروننا هل هي خطرة ولا كيف ولكم من الشكر اجزله :7:


----------



## دى ماركو (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تلاقى فى اى شركه كيماويات


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان الموضوع للتجربة فقط فيمكن اذابة قطعة من النحاس الاحمر في حامض الكبريتيك ( المستخدم في بطاريات السيارات ) حيث يمكن اجراء عملية الطلاء في نفس المحلول .


----------



## alsane (25 أبريل 2009)

Copper sulfate is toxic. Wash hands after handling. Do not reuse vessel for food or consumption


----------



## المنفهق (28 أبريل 2009)

الله يعافيكم على الافادة واعذرونا على تأخر الرد لسفري اليومين الماضية
اخوي نبيل عواد الغباري هل تقصد اذيب قطعة نحاس في الاسيد وهل هناك خطورة:57:
لكن هل يمكن ان اجد المادة لوحدها تباع
واشكر جميع الاخوة


----------

